

Show HN: Social Shopping Search with Sentiment Analysis - itsandrew
http://www.heyhi.com

======
itsandrew
After buying a pair boots online last week, I found myself searching social
sites to get a better idea of a) what they looked like b) how people like
them. This resulted in me realizing there isn't a great site which provides
this service. As such, I threw this together.

It's pretty basic, but searches Instagram, YouTube, and Twitter for the
product you would like to see more about. My hope is to monetize it with some
Amazon referrals. It's pretty scrappy right now, but I also added a very basic
sentiment analysis so people can see both popularity ranking and overall
sentiment for the current product.

I would love some feedback. I'm hoping my rate limits for all these APIs hold
up until I can allow people to log in using their own accounts.

------
pinko
Tried "wool t-shirt"
[http://www.heyhi.com/results/show?utf8=%E2%9C%93&query=w...](http://www.heyhi.com/results/show?utf8=%E2%9C%93&query=wool+t-shirt)
and got one photo of a kid and a link to an Amazon search I already did.

I think there's probably potential here -- but it wasn't useful to me today.

